# Frage vom Profi



## Java-Guru (8. Dez 2004)

Glaub zwar nicht, dass in diesem Forum so mächtige Programmierer sind aber:

Wer hat schon mal mit JLex einen Token-Scanner
und mit jaooy eine Parser Grammatik erstellt?

(jaooy=java object orientated yacc; yacc kommt aus der c-welt)

Gruß


----------



## meez (8. Dez 2004)

Java-Guru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Glaub zwar nicht, dass in diesem Forum so mächtige Programmierer sind aber...



Ziemlich frech hier so aufzutauchen und uns gewissermassen zu "beleidigen" 
Wenn du dich schon  Java-Guru nennst, solltest du eigentlich auch wissen, dass die "Bedienung" einer Bibliothek nichts mit dem eigentlichem Programmieren zu tun hat...(Ich könnte zurückfragen, ob du schon Grammtiken mit antlr erstellt hast)...

Also das nächste mal ein wenig qualifiziertere Aussagen.

Was deine eigentliche Frage betrifft: Ich jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Java-Guru (8. Dez 2004)

Es ist ausreichend über einen Compiler-Compiler Herrscher zu sein,
denn ANTLR ist ja auch ein Java-Tool.

Wenn du es so drauf hast, wieso fühlst du dich dann angegriffen?


----------



## bygones (8. Dez 2004)

schadschade dass ich kein so mächtige Programmierer bin


----------



## meez (8. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schadschade dass ich kein so mächtige Programmierer bin



Schäm dich du Versager... :bae:


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Dez 2004)

möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Java-Guru (8. Dez 2004)

Naja auf Politikern wird auch gerne rumgetrampelt, weil Sie 
Macht und Grips haben.

Ich akzeptiere auch die untere Schicht :!:


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

Java-Guru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere auch die untere Schicht :!:


AKZEPTIEREN? kanns doch nicht sein, ausrotten sollte man die!  *g*


----------



## bygones (8. Dez 2004)

wenn das nicht so lustig wäre (und ich seh noch großes potential) würde ich es ehrlich gesagt schließen....

aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer a al James Gosling ein


----------



## Java-Guru (8. Dez 2004)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AKZEPTIEREN? kanns doch nicht sein, ausrotten sollte man die!  *g*



Das finde ich so nicht O.K.

Ich nehme an, dass du ein machtvoller Programmierer bist,
dennoch solltest du Unwissenden eine Chance geben, denn selbst
du warst mal ein Java-Dumm.

Finde aber trotzdem gut, dass du unsere Minderheit vertrittst.

_deathbyaclown: zensiert worden_


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

Java-Guru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, dass du ein machtvoller Programmierer bist,
> dennoch solltest du Unwissenden eine Chance geben, denn selbst
> du warst mal ein Java-Dumm.
> 
> Finde aber trotzdem gut, dass du unsere Minderheit vertrittst.


LOL, nur weil ich grosse töne Spucke bin ich n guter Programmierer  

eigentlich bin ich eher ein Anfänger   
aber bin fleissig am üben


----------



## bygones (8. Dez 2004)

ok - back to topic....

wenn jemand eine Antwort auf das Thema hat her damit... ansonsten wird das Thema zur Plauderecke verschoben:

@Guru: bitte keine rechtsextremen aussagen hier (auch wenn sie komisch klingen sollte) !!


----------



## Java-Guru (8. Dez 2004)

Ursprünglich wollte ich auch über shift-reduce Konflikte
und Automatenzustände reden. Hoffe zu diesen Themen
melden sich noch ein Wissender.

Das Niveau wurde jedoch nicht von mir zum Schlechten hin
gezogen.
Trotzdem will hier keine Konflikte der verschidenen Positionen von
Java-Programmierern hervorrufen.

Da so eine wichtige Materie keinesfalls in die Plauderecke suspendiert
werden darf.


----------



## bygones (8. Dez 2004)

du hast aber eine ausgezeichnete Steilvorlage gegeben....

aber momentan sehe ich auch noch keine Intention in deinen Aussagen außer mit Fachbegriffen rumzuwerfen... es wäre für Wissende gut zu wissen, ob du ein Problem hast oder nicht...

Wenn ja - dann sag es auch und beschreib es
Wenn nicht - dann willst du nur darüber reden - und das ist dann Plauderecke !


----------



## meez (8. Dez 2004)

Java-Guru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ursprünglich wollte ich auch über shift-reduce Konflikte
> und Automatenzustände reden. Hoffe zu diesen Themen
> melden sich noch ein Wissender.



Trotzdem solltest du mal ein Frage stellen...
Willst du einfach ein wenig über Compilerbau plaudern?


----------



## Java-Guru (8. Dez 2004)

OK, ich wollte das Problem nicht schildern, weil ich mit niemanden eine
Stunde telefoniere und dann erfahr, dass er kein deutsch kann.

Nun hier mein Problem:

Habe einen Web-Browser in Java programmiert mit eigenem Html-Parser.
(Es gibt in Java in irgendeiner Klasse den Befehl setPage(), mit dem ein
 Browser in 100 Zeilen fertig ist, ich hab jedoch alles selbst gemacht, da ich
nen gscheiten Browser will)

also, html-Tags sind ja wie folgt aufgebaut:*fett und kursiv*

Meine Grammatik ist nun so aufgebaut: (natürlich nur ein sehr kleiner Ausschnitt)
--------------------------------------
Start: Alletags |
    Start Alletags

Alletags: TagFett |
              TagKursiv|
              TagFont |
              TagEinfachNurText
              .............

(BSTART steht für *     BENDE steht für *)

TagFett: BSTART Alletags BENDE 
----------------------------------------

Für Profis:  BSTART und BENDE sind Terminalsymbole und kommen vom Lexer, sind also Tokens
                 die anderen sind Nichtterminalsymbole

Die Grammatik funktioniert einwandfrei wenn korrektes HTML benutzt,
es können also jegliche kombinationen und verschachtelungen benutzt werden.

Ich krieg aber Probleme mit den Seiten im Internet, da hier 90% aller Seiten irgendwo
einen Fehler haben. Zum Beispiel *...* Falsche Reihenfolge
oder ein Schlusstag vergessen.

So nun mach ich aber Schluss, da ich sowieso keinen Kompetenten Gesprächspartner erwarte,
trotzdem danke dass du überhaupt diesen Text zu Ende gelesen hast.
 :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## Roar (8. Dez 2004)

wenn hier einer so daherkommt braucht nicht zu erwarten dass er eine vernünftige antwort bekommt.
und wenn du schon glaubst dass du keinen kompetentn gespärchspartner findest, wieso schreibst du den ganzen text hier hin? um zu zeigen wie toll du bist, oder was?

PS: den "gescheiter" browser kann noch nichmal inkorrektes html lesen? omglol


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

Java-Guru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich krieg aber Probleme mit den Seiten im Internet, da hier 90% aller Seiten irgendwo
> einen Fehler haben. Zum Beispiel *...* Falsche Reihenfolge
> oder ein Schlusstag vergessen.


leider kannst du davon ausgehen dass fast keine Seite korrektes HTML hat. 
wo ist das Problem wenn die Reihenfolge vertauscht ist?
du kannst ja einfach bei jedem Tag die Font verändern, dann kommt es nicht darauf an in welcher Reihenfolge dass sie kommen.


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2004)

So jetzt reichts.....

AAAAAADDDDMMMMIIIIINNNN .... schliesen...


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2004)

> wo ist das Problem wenn die Reihenfolge vertauscht ist?



Meine Grammatik definiert eindeutige Regeln, diese werden dadurch verletzt und ich kriege einen
Parse-Error




> du kannst ja einfach bei jedem Tag die Font verändern, dann kommt es nicht darauf an in welcher Reihenfolge dass sie kommen.



wie soll das gehen?






			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So jetzt reichts.....
> 
> AAAAAADDDDMMMMIIIIINNNN .... schliesen...



Jaja, wieder ein Mensch den seine Unwissenheit erdrückt.


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

z.b wenn ein _ kommt:



		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


Font newFont = new Font(oldFont.getFontName(), ITALIC, oldFont.getSize());


nehme an dass deine Fonts ein bischen kompliziertes sind, aber sollte trotzdem gehen._


----------



## meez (8. Dez 2004)

So altes Haus, ich denke du hast uns genug beleidigt.
Es scheint mir, dass der einzige unwissende hier du bist. Ansonsten würde dein achso toller Parser  (oder deine Grammatik) nicht bei
einem so trivialen, und durch den HTML Standard, durchaus erlaubten Problem in die Knie gehen.

Ich schlage vor, dass du erst wieder hier auftauchst, wenn du wenigestens die  Grundlagen des schreibens einer Grammatik beherrescht. Wir sind hier Profis und kein Kindergarten für Grammatik-Noobs..


===> Thread schliessen...


----------



## bygones (8. Dez 2004)

dein wunsch ist mir befehl


----------

